# What do you consider high miles on a vehicle now adays?



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 21, 2022)

Things have changed... Technology is better, vehicles are lasting longer if taken care of and with this Covid crap and supply chain issues, many people like myself are hanging onto their vehicles longer.  Heck, it is tough for me to even price a new truck now adays, they been priced out of reach of my budget, at least a new one.  Mine is sitting at 130k right now, in the past I would be searching for a newer truck with that type mileage, but holding onto it for time being.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 21, 2022)

2000 4Runner...275k
1998 Tacoma...300k
2008 F250...168K

All run fine, and there is no WAY I'll EVER pay the price of a new vehicle.

They're NUTZ!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 21, 2022)

2001 Mazda B3000 (Ford Ranger) - 254,250 miles.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 21, 2022)

My 04 silverado 4x4 has 215k and running good, no way I could afford a new one either


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 21, 2022)

1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee with straight 6-265,000
2001 Chevy S10 with V6-220,000
If it was a vehicle with a motor with a good reputation in it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one that has over 100,000 miles on it knowing that it easily had another 100,000 on it at least.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 21, 2022)

Unleaded gas has really extended the life of engines.
The problem, as I see it, is that the rest of the vehicle has become less reliable.
With newer vehicles it seems to be a question of the cost of repair more that the ability to repair.
Older vehicles can be repaired for much less than newer ones and are more practical to keep for higher mileage.
IMHO


----------



## snooker1 (Apr 21, 2022)

2019 F250 47000 miles been in the shop 4 times for front end and computer issues. Before that a F150 with 180000 miles and never had an issue with it.


----------



## jrickman (Apr 21, 2022)

I drove a 2006 Ford 500 for 250k before trading it in. I have a 2011 Yukon about to turn 200k, a 2013 Explorer around 170k, and a 97 F150 that is north of 200k, though the odometer is creeping along in the 150k range. Had to rebuild the top end of the 6.2 in the Yukon because of the stupid AFM system destroying one bank of lifters and wrecking the cam. That is disabled now, and I am pretty confident had it been disabled all along, that wouldn't have been an issue. No other significant issues with the rest. The Ford 500 never had so much as a fuse replaced.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 21, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee with straight 6-265,000
> 2001 Chevy S10 with V6-220,000
> If it was a vehicle with a motor with a good reputation in it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one that has over 100,000 miles on it knowing that it easily had another 100,000 on it at least.



that 4.0 straight 6 is a heck of an engine


----------



## MX5HIGH (Apr 21, 2022)

I have an ‘08 Tacoma with 418,000 miles and it still runs and rides great.  It is original including the drivetrain.  I’ll drive it till the wheels fall off.   I would say 500,000 miles is high mileage.


----------



## DAVE (Apr 21, 2022)

I believe age is more important than miles. 2000 year models and up the engines on most makes with a few exceptions are good for 300,000 at least but the electronics that drive everything will age out. The models in the last few years that have all the ADAS, automatic climate control, self steering ability, transmissions with 8+ gears, CVT transmissions, automatic manual transmissions, self aiming headlights, active suspension, these things are prone to problems and they are expensive to repair. My opinion is that anything over 15 years old is headed for major repair regardless of miles.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 21, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> that 4.0 straight 6 is a heck of an engine


Yep, I didn't realize what we had until I started reading up on the history of it going back to AMC in the 70's. A straight 6 that generates the torque of small block V8's and can go 350,000 miles before rebuilding. I plan to keep it until it dies. It's great for short trips and grocery getting.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 21, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Yep, I didn't realize what we had until I started reading up on the history of it going back to AMC in the 70's. A straight 6 that generates the torque of small block V8's and can go 350,000 miles before rebuilding. I plan to keep it until it dies. It's great for short trips and grocery getting.



my neighbor woman has one with 420,000 miles, leaks all fluids and keeps on trucking lol


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 21, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> my neighbor woman has one with 420,000 miles, leaks all fluids and keeps on trucking lol


We're on radiator number 3, alternator number 2, computer number 2, and a new set of headlamps but I still wouldn't hesitate to drive it on a 2 hour trip. Change the oil every 5000, flush the radiator occasionally, and change (not flush!) the transmission fluid occasionally and it can run for a long, long time!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2022)

2007 nissan murano- 227,000
2001 Jeep wrangler tj- 154,000
2015 nissan armada- 80,000


----------



## BeerThirty (Apr 22, 2022)

Anything north of 150k I consider high-mileage. I don't subscribe to the fact that vehicles are better built today because some manufacturers prioritize other benefits over durability. There are only a few brands of vehicles that I would even consider buying with 150k and all of them are foreign.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 22, 2022)

Appreciate all the feedback guys, good stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## hopper (Apr 22, 2022)

2003 F250. Heads blew replaced V10 at 278,000 last year. Transmission replaced last week. I ain't no quiter and Raley know when to throw in the towel? 
 98 TJ 124,000  running decent with the 4.0 tractor engine. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> Anything north of 150k I consider high-mileage. I don't subscribe to the fact that vehicles are better built today because some manufacturers prioritize other benefits over durability. There are only a few brands of vehicles that I would even consider buying with 150k and all of them are foreign.


Foreign is a hazy concept now. The last Ford I owned was made in Canada and Mexico. My Nissan Frontier was made in Mississippi, and is listed as one of the top five "most American" trucks based on parts origin and assembly. I ran my first Frontier for over 300k with almost all original parts still on it except for brakes, battery, etc.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 22, 2022)

My old '86 Silverado pickup is still going strong I put a new 350 engine in it in november of '99 and a used tranny in it about 10 years ago. I can get a new engine for that old truck anytime I need one at a pretty good price still. And a rebuilt tranny for a reasonable price. I don't drive the old Chevy on long trips but I would not hesitate to.

I have rebuilt the front end on the old truck and I don't know how many miles is on the engine now as the speedometer has been broken for 10 years or so. I have painted it twice and done some cab work, replaced the water pump a couple of times and the fuel pump and gas tank. But what I have spent on the old Chevy over the decades I have owned it would not even be much of a drop in the bucket towards the price of a new pick-up today. Just about every time I get out in the old truck someone will approach me about buying it. I think I will keep it for a while longer, she's been a goodun.

High mileage IMO on any vehicle is around 200,000 miles.


----------



## dslc6487 (Apr 22, 2022)

2000 Toyota Tacoma - 268,000

2011 GMC Terrain - 171,000

Both going strong.  Ain't no way I will pay price for a new vehicle, and, used ones are about expensive.  Some people are paying above MSRP for new ones.  Makes no sense to me.  But, if that is what makes them happy and they have the money, more power to them.  But, I ain't one of them........


----------



## BeerThirty (Apr 22, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Foreign is a hazy concept now. The last Ford I owned was made in Canada and Mexico. My Nissan Frontier was made in Mississippi, and is listed as one of the top five "most American" trucks based on parts origin and assembly. I ran my first Frontier for over 300k with almost all original parts still on it except for brakes, battery, etc.



That's why I said brand. Most car manufacturers have a global footprint nowadays, anyways. But it's the brand, their production process and quality-control that remains consistent. As much as I prefer companies that create jobs for Americans, Toyota makes one heck of a reliable vehicle. I consider companies foreign or domestic based on where their Headquarters is located.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 22, 2022)

2003 Tundra Limited 4x4 166,000
2015 Volvo S60 T6 189,000

Would like a new one but am not one to spend money on things that depreciate unless I have no choice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> That's why I said brand. Most car manufacturers have a global footprint nowadays, anyways. But it's the brand, their production process and quality-control that remains consistent. As much as I prefer companies that create jobs for Americans, Toyota makes one heck of a reliable vehicle. I consider companies foreign or domestic based on where their Headquarters is located.


Toyota trucks are made in Texas. They provide jobs in the US for tens of thousands of Americans.


----------



## gma1320 (Apr 22, 2022)

06 silverado 286,000 original engine and transmission but a lot of new little things

04 honda element 248,000 original engine and transmission but have to repair the ac about every 2 years


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 22, 2022)

380,000 on my 2015 f250.

Thing is well maintained and runs like a top.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 22, 2022)

210K miles on my Expedition.  Put a new engine in at 200K for $7,500.  Everything else is in great shape.  $7,500 for another ~150K miles vs. $65,000 for a new Expedition was not a difficult decision.  The F150 I had before this had 250K miles with no major repairs and I sold it for $9,000.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Apr 22, 2022)

1999 Toyota Tacoma V6 4x4 with 187K
2002 Ford Excursion V10 4x4 with 207K
2006 F-250 6.0 Powerstroke 4x4 with 270K
2016 Toyota Tundra 4x4 with 115K

All of them have been great!!  Would not hesitate to get in any of them and drive to Alaska if needed.  The Excursion is about to go live somewhere else unfortunately as I hardly ever drive it...A new one is out of my price range as it is much cheaper to keep the old ones up.


----------



## jrickman (Apr 22, 2022)

mossyoakpro said:


> The Excursion is about to go live somewhere else unfortunately as I hardly ever drive it



Um, where's it going? I've been looking for a 4x4 gas burning Excursion for a while now.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 22, 2022)

DAVE said:


> I believe age is more important than miles. 2000 year models and up the engines on most makes with a few exceptions are good for 300,000 at least but the electronics that drive everything will age out. The models in the last few years that have all the ADAS, automatic climate control, self steering ability, transmissions with 8+ gears, CVT transmissions, automatic manual transmissions, self aiming headlights, active suspension, these things are prone to problems and they are expensive to repair. My opinion is that anything over 15 years old is headed for major repair regardless of miles.



Not exactly what you're saying but related. I bought '97 Jeep Wrangler new in '96 and traded it in I believe 2017 with about 160K on the odometer because it was starting to cost a car payment every month or so to keep it up. It needed a top, A/C replaced, etc. and I needed a reliable daily driver. Had I been able to keep it as a weekend vehicle and work on it myself, I would have kept it, but I simply wasn't in that position at the time.

You start getting 20+ years on a vehicle and you're getting into gaskets and seals breaking down, just tired parts no matter how well they've been kept up. 

I'm looking into restoring (to driving condition, not concourse) a '68 Triumph Spitfire and while it's in good shape for a 54 year old vehicle, it will require a significant amount of going through and replacing parts that have simply outlived their lifespan.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 23, 2022)

1998 tacoma 4wd 2.7 4cyl. 225k

04 f150 5.4 87k not really high on the 5.4 but that's what I have both are paid for and both reliable.


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 26, 2022)

Buncha ol grumps, u want a new truck, buy a new truck. Now get off my lawn!


----------



## thumper523 (Apr 26, 2022)

I got a 2012 GMC Sierra 2500HD w/ 6.0L gas.
3 transmissions, rebuilt rear end and 2nd radiator.
Basic tune up every 200K, replaced A/C compressor.
Original water pump, alternator and rear brakes.
*611,000 miles and still rolling.*


----------



## ol bob (Apr 26, 2022)

Sold a 1997 Chev. S10 with 360,000 never added oil between changes wish I had it back.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Apr 26, 2022)

I consider a vehicle with 180k+ “high mileage”

However, that is not to say I don’t think they should be able to go plenty more. 

250k should be about a bare minimum for longevity WITHOUT major repairs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2022)

My last 3 vehicles all high mileage, 02 4 runner sold it with 465k I bought it new. Everything still original. 
Bought an 04 4Runner sold it with 320k 
2 yrs ago bought a cherry 05 4Runner V8 from an old lady who was original owner with 145k. Love it and no car payment.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Apr 29, 2022)

jrickman said:


> Um, where's it going? I've been looking for a 4x4 gas burning Excursion for a while now.



To another home...LOL  I just don't use it anymore so I'm just paying insurance for it to sit here.


----------



## hawkeye123 (May 1, 2022)

05 Forerunner- 105,000   18 -Tundra 4×4 -122,000. Built in San Antonio Tx..both just broke in good plan on getting 400K outa both..I consider anything over 300k high miles these days unless it's a Chrysler  produc then 100K ..lol


----------



## benellisbe (May 6, 2022)

2000 Tacoma 2.7L Manual Transmission - 231k miles - Replaced Cylinder Head, timing chain, etc. at 197k miles. Less than $1k in repairs (4 years ago).

2016 F350 6.7L Diesel - 80k miles and $8k in repairs (since start of 2021), within 1 month of my 3/36 warranty expiring I had to replace the rear window due to leaking which was $1k.  3rd straight ford truck i've owned with a rear window leak/replacement required... With Diesel at $5.90 per gallon in my area, I only drive it when towing.

2018 Ford Expedition - 101k miles. 4 AGM batteries in the 4.5 years we've owned it, phase controller replaced once, "redneck shims" installed for the crap brake caliper (driver side) that rattles since we bought it (brand new off the lot). Interior "chrome" trim pieces are peeling, Transmisison is slipping now... constantly something.  I'm replacing it with a GM since my wife soccer moms the kids all day (never thought i'd go back to GM after the bailout, but the last 3 expeditions i've owned have been problematic).

2021 Ram Rebel 48K miles (purchased Dec. 2021).  Replaced Fuel Tank due to venting system failure.  I have no doubt all of my vehicle engines will last 300k or more.  It is all the other crap that fails that gets expensive.


----------



## Dennis (May 6, 2022)

I have a 1996 F-150 with 290,000 miles on it and it just keeps on running


----------



## Crakajak (May 6, 2022)

I sold a 2001 F 150 with 360,000 miles New owner still driving it daily.But oil and filter were changed every 3500 miles and all other maintenance  as required.


----------



## nix03 (May 10, 2022)

93 Toyota Truck 303,000 drive it everyday 
03 F350 7.3 285,000
Would like to have a newer truck but cant see the paying the prices!


----------



## buckpasser (May 10, 2022)

2003 Silverado Z71 w/196,000 miles. It’s had a front wheel bearing replaced (needs the other side now), a water pump, fuel pump and a dash cluster replacement.  A couple sets of break pads and batteries of course too. 

For my particular truck I’d say 200k is “high mileage” but if serviced properly would expect at least 300k of service on the original engine.  400k isn’t unheard of.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 9, 2022)

2006 GMC 2500HD 4WD Duramax diesel with Allison trans ... 348,000 miles (mostly trap work), lots of off-road traveling, pulling trailer etc. No major issues.


----------



## triple play (Sep 9, 2022)

01 chevy 1500hd 293,000. no real problems


----------

